# Transfer



## Dada10 (9 mo ago)

If someone transfer money from ING Bank in Netherlands to France la banqure postal livret A, how long will it take for the money to be available


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can depend on just how you made the transfer. A standard SEPA transfer should arrive within hours, if not minutes, depending on how you initiated it (i.e. online, in person, etc.). If the amount required a wire transfer, that can take a day or so - though it also depends on how quickly the receiving bank posts the incoming transaction to your account.


----------



## eairicbloodaxe (May 4, 2016)

Right now it can also depend on how much money and the source of funds. Manual AML checks are in place for pretty much all large transactions due to the Russia sanctions. Some banks are taking days, not hours. 

(I'm talking 50k upwards transfers).

Kind regards



Ian


----------



## suein56 (May 26, 2017)

La Banque Postale can be tardy in making money it receives available to you to use.
It is one of the reasons we gave up our account with them.


----------

